# ADA 60P - Rescaped pg6.



## dhgyello04 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello...
How about creating a full tank back moss wall?roud:


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks but not to into the whole moss wall thing.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

What kind of wood is that?
Regarding the ohko stones, I'd either get more of them or leave them out altogether.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the stones being in there. I'd leave them out.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

@Roybot73: Do not really know what kind of wood it is. I saw it at the LFS and pick it up.
Sad thing is I had to cut a bit of it off to fit it in there. Most of it was from the back of the center section.

@TLE041: I was thinking the same thing when I took the pictures. I'm heading to the LFS later this week to see what other pieces of wood I find. Once I get them I'll see about taking out the stones. 

**TLE: I might see if I get some UG later this week or should I get some Glosso?
Like the way your set up came out. 

Just start DSM today (bad job) hopefully something good comes out of it.
I'll keep you posted.

Again any advice from either of you or anyone else is appreciated.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Updated with new driftwood.....


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Your water looks a little high in the front. Maybe try some 049 in the back, and let it grow tall. I like the wood, it looks different.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comment.
That's what I was thinking X. So, I put a dvd case under it to level it out. 
I googled DSM and I saw a picture and it had a little more water in the front than mine.

049. Are you talking about Staurogyne repens.
Can you grow that one emersed? If so, I will go order some from the LFS this weekend.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> Thanks for the comment.
> That's what I was thinking X. So, I put a dvd case under it to level it out.
> I googled DSM and I saw a picture and it had a little more water in the front than mine.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, you can. Check with Tom Barr. His staro rocks!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I doubt Tom will ship does plants to Europe.
Would be really costly too. 

Ant any thoughts on the scape?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

I noticed the carefully concealed coconut shell... 

Planning on some Apistos to breed? Almost every tank I have has a carefully hidden cocnut or 2.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

You need to change your location, NYC.

I like the wood a lot. I would tie the petite to the branches and let the HC take over. A few different plants for the rear to add some texture would look really good. +1 on the Staro. It such a beautiful plant and looks really good with HC. Check out my mini L thread. I started with HC and Staro. Maybe a little Polygonumsp Sao Paulo in the back right corner. That would look HAWT! 

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> I noticed the carefully concealed coconut shell...
> 
> Planning on some Apistos to breed? Almost every tank I have has a carefully hidden cocnut or 2.


I saw that too. You should put some AS on it and make a HC cave. That would be sick!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ento: Yes I will try to breed, apistogramma cacatuoides and maybe some ramirezi.
Hopefully it works out. Not a fan of having NEONS or tetras. Sorry. 

Ant: Thanks man. I was born and raised in NYC, I just moved out here. But I'll change it if you like.

Should I pour it on top and then put some HC. Please explain better. Cause I would like a nice carpet over it.

Just took a look at your thread. It definitely looks good together. 
May I ask how you plant the HC? Think I did it wrong. How many pots did you use?

Also Ant, that arcadea light is a US only light right? Cause the only one that I fould was the Arcadia 2x24w. I'm feeling that light.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

You might have to wait till you have a matt you lay over it. I'm not sure how you could do it, but it would look really cool. Give it a shot. Maybe try to poor some AS over the back of the shell and see if it will stay. You might need to get some wire mesh or something to hold the AS in place. I'm giiving myself ideas as I type.

I used 1 pot and a lttle HC Tom gave me. I planted each stem/noodle seperately. Towards the end, I was putting a few together. I think it took me 3-4 hours to plant it all. 

I'm not sure about the light. I picked it up at the LFS. It does work really good.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I did not want to have to use moss over the caves. 
The back cave has AS almost covering it. I still have some AS from my 9L bag. 
I'll try to figure something out. 

I have a bit of a slope so should I just put enough water so the water is leveled with the front part of the AS?

Thanks for the help Ant.

BTW most be great to live fairly close to Mr. Barr.
He has the best goodies.....


----------



## 4f1hmi (Apr 22, 2009)

I like your driftwood a lot. Looks like some good old roots and they look fabulous. Are planning to grow moss or mini pelia on those guys? You can stick some mini pelia on those coconuts too and use it as covering.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.tropica.com/find-dealers.aspx

take a look at the map, you're actually the one that has all 'hot' plants nearby...

pretty sure tom got his 049 from germany in the first place..


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

4F1: Thanks. I went to 4 different stores and looked through all there stuff and I found the one on the left. Had to do some cuts to the back (like I stated). 
I was thinking of using christmas moss. Still undecided about the coconuts.

X: Yea I just went to that site. Its 1:30am here so, I'm looking through the site to see who I can order from and will ship to where I'm at.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> I did not want to have to use moss over the caves.
> The back cave has AS almost covering it. I still have some AS from my 9L bag.
> I'll try to figure something out.
> 
> ...


Eh. Tom is overrated :icon_mrgr

You should either put enough water for the front or place a book under the front of your tank. That way it's leaning back and the substrate will be level. If that makes sense.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Yea it does make sense.

I found a site in the UK that has some Staro's. I might just order 4 of them.


----------



## cervantesmx (Feb 16, 2011)

any pic updates?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Waiting on my Arcadia T5 to come in.
And just placed an order for some plants.

Sorry not much yet hopefully next week everything should look better.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Light came in on Monday.
Just got some repens in today. Still have about 2 plants left over to add in.

I know this is not a TYPICAL ADA set up but I like it.

I seen this









I will try to cover up the coconuts just like in this pic.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kazuya, 

Nice update. I can't wiat till this badboy fills in. 

Did you get more HC or is it just taking off? Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I wish it was taking off. I could lie and say yes..
But no I got 1 pots of HC.

I guess since it looks good, I won't add anything else to it.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

2nd week Update.
HC is doing good. There is 2 spots that have some leaves falling off but there still new ones growing.
Staro is also showing new leaves too.

Staro on left side 








Left side 








Right side








Close up of HC under the right dw








Same spot 









FS









Sorry for the bad quality pic. Here is the HC that does not seem to look good.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> Waiting on my Arcadia T5 to come in.
> And just placed an order for some plants.
> 
> Sorry not much yet hopefully next week everything should look better.


Where did you get a Arcadia light in the US?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry I should actually fix me location. (Got yelled at already about that :icon_roll)

I am located in Spain. But I bought it from a French website.
Also got the Giesemann reflectors from there too.
Since they just clip on to the bulb. 

You can order from the same site, but it will cost you around 190 euros with shipping.
All you would need is a step down converter. I am not to sure if converters can stay on all day.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

Very nice! Can't wait to see it filled up! I'm pretty sure that wood is grape vine/root.

Subscribed.. looking forward to updates


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks ADA.
I had no clue what type of wood it was.
Figured it would look good with some weeping moss attached to it.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

*Updated 5/11/11*

3rd week pictures.

Lost 2 small sections of HC. Have no clue what happened.
Everything is looking good.

Center shot (top view)


















Left side Staro (top view)









Left side (side view)









Right side (side view)









Enjoy till next week....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

This is like the perfect dart frog setup. forget the fish! :icon_lol:


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks a lot, but my little girl loves her fishes.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Wow that's looking great, Kazuya! I thought you only got a few staro's? Remember to let that lawn fill in. Don't give in and fill the tank too soon and after you fill it, blast that puppy with co2. Nice update.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

It looks really good Kazuya. Are you using the ADA branch wood? If you are, I would suggest taking it out and boiling it for a while before you use it. It puts off a LOT of fungus and stuff and takes forever to go away


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> Thanks a lot, but my little girl loves her fishes.


 Throw some bright colored dart frogs in there and she'll love them too, lol.

Great setup and i love the coconut cave.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> It looks really good Kazuya. Are you using the ADA branch wood? If you are, I would suggest taking it out and boiling it for a while before you use it. It puts off a LOT of fungus and stuff and takes forever to go away


I second this. It may also float, and will _definitely_ leach tons of tannins into the water. Boiled or not. Get ready with some carbon or better yet, Purigen.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ant: Thanks. I only got 3 plants. I just took them apart and cut some in half.
As for waiting to fill in. I am in no rush. I have my regulator coming in hopefully this month.
I have a ton of patience right now. Just want to do it right.

IWANNAGOFAST: It is not ADA wood. But I was thinking of taking out this weekend and boiling it, because seen some spots that started getting molding.


----------



## slicebo123 (Jan 4, 2010)

no need. it'll go away or get eaten once your tank fill up. i had that experience with mine.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

ROYBOT: Thanks. I did soak the wood on the right for a week or so.
I know it will float, I have some rocks that I am going to attach to it so it stays down.
I will also use purigen for the 1 month or so.

It's kind hard right now to take out the wood and boil it. 

Thanks again for everyone's comments will update this weekend with some more pictures. Although I doubt much will change.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Rocks work well too 
I've got one holding down wood in my 60-P!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

My mat and thermometer came in today.

Also got good news that my 75P will get here at the end of the month. :hihi:


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

New pics. Enjoy
Had some HC melt on the right side. 

FTS

















Right corner

















Left corner (not growing like the other side. I think the dw is getting in the way)

















Center









Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Holy HC! It's almost time to fill...


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

still looking great!roud:


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Looking good...all you DSM peeps have a lot of patience....too much work for me...LOL...

I just fill from day one, blast the CO2 and say 3 Hail Marys then pray for the best.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

I can not fill it in yet. Still need my regulator parts.

Shrimp: I will try to do my next set up without DSM.................Maybe


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

7th week.

Had a few problems.
HC around the small dragon stone started melting and basically hitting the staro near by.
HC on the left corner has also melted. Looks really sad now. When I fill her up, I will just plant HC and crank up the CO2.

Noticed the staro on the left side of the tank not growing well (basically due to the DW covering it up) and the HC starting looking bad too. 
Looked closely at the dw and noticed little tiny bugs. I took the wood out.

Personally I think it will look better when I fill it up and add some plants.

PICS










Left side









Right side (sorry its a bad pic)









Top view (notice the spots. That is where the HC melted)









Right side (cleaned the mold off the dw after the shot)


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Bro, I don't know what you're smoking in Spain, but your HC looks great! Staro is doing well too. I'm not sure if I like it better without the wood on the left though. 

It's getting hard not to fill it, huh? Come on co2 system!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks
Ha the only thing I smoke is cigs. 

Yes it is getting hard not to fill. My reg was finally sent today, let see how long it takes.
But I still have to wait 3 1/2 weeks for my solenoid. Which you should probably order sometime soon, cause the wait time might take 7 weeks. 

I'm probably aiming for Mid July to fill it up.
Then in Sept start up my next entry 90P :bounce:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

after seeing the Staro in your tank I realized it would be a perfect addition to one of my frog tanks I am working on.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Kazuya said:


> Thanks
> Ha the only thing I smoke is cigs.
> 
> Yes it is getting hard not to fill. My reg was finally sent today, let see how long it takes.
> ...


On the solenoid, is that because it was the SS one?

Mid July? oh man that's going to be hard.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

That is looking great, I love what you are doing with the huts, it looks natural.

Oh man 90P, that is awesome! Someday I hope to get a 90p as well, 60p will do for me right now.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Not really Ant. For me here it takes the same time for either Brass or SS.
Yea it will be hard but I'm in no rush

Thanks Chief.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

10th week.
Regulator is in Customs right now. Waiting for them to ship it here.
Still waiting on solenoid. 
Once all this stuff is here I can fill this girl up.

Pictures to keep you guys busy.
FTS









Left side









The staro is actually spreading over the coconut, with HC covering the front.









Side shot









I will get a top shot later today.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a lot of HC..

Wanna send me some?


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

as always, looking good!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ben: By the time it get to you from Spain. It will probably have melted.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> Ben: By the time it get to you from Spain. It will probably have melted.


Haha, I know, my temps are in the 105s now so I would get a some nice hot soup in the mail

Your patience amazes me.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ben.

I wanted to try out the DSM. Just took a bit longer cause of all the parts I still need.
It has paid off though. Cause my carpet is about 90% complete.
I have enough Staro and HC to start another 60P.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Just got these today.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Kazuya said:


> Ben: By the time it get to you from Spain. It will probably have melted.



Just mail us some anchovies stuffed olives instead then...:icon_wink...Spanish olives are AmAzInG!


----------



## b10n (Mar 31, 2010)

your tank looks great man, love the drift wood


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I just got a few staro stems from a friend, how long did it take to switch to emersed, was there a lot of melting?

I hear multitank syndrome



Kazuya said:


> Thanks Ben.
> 
> I wanted to try out the DSM. Just took a bit longer cause of all the parts I still need.
> It has paid off though. Cause my carpet is about 90% complete.
> I have enough Staro and HC to start another 60P.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks b10n

Ben: Are you trying a DSM?

I bought mine from Tropica and I do not think that they were in water to long.
They start growing after a week or so. There was no melting at all.
Hopefully when I fill it up and crank the CO2 there will be no melting.

Yea I have a flu for ADA tanks.
Since I got shafted for my 90P set up. I was thinking of getting something else.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

After a long wait my CO2 regulator is build.



















Have some more goodies coming in today.
This weekend I will fill this thing up.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see it filled up!

I'm just playing with a small emersed setup, The staro took about 4 days to show new little sprouts after being grown fully submerged.
Someday I'll get an ADA


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I love ADA, there tanks and stuff are just so nice.

Here is a small picture for those that are still following








Up close this thing is so damn sick. 
Can not wait till tomorrow.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice man, that's a sexy co2 set up...when you plan on filling this tank?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks
Tomorrow if my daughter allows it.
Have to get a wrench to connect the CO2 reg to the tank.
Filter is set up already just have to put the pipes on and plug in the step down transformer.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

That filter is too sweet!


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

After a long wait. I finally have everything ready and filled.
Soory for the bad pics.

FTS

















HC looks to be doing good.









Equipment


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow all that patience paid off. Your HC looks fantastic.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks.

Next set up will be a CRS tank. Will need some help with that one.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

SWEEEET!! Can't wait. That's the best way to do it. One for plants and one just for shrimps. Different requirements.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

When I am ready to do it, I will look for your help.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

It looks like you are ready for a trim on that lawn already :biggrin:.

Beautiful tank. Don't you just love the pearls of that HC?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

I was thinking of doing that over the weekend. 

It does look really nice when it pearls.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Delete pictures.


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like some nice S+ or SS CRS. What kind of fish is that i the last picture?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Its a female cacatuoides. She's the only fish in the tank.
Have 4 amano shrimp and 5 baby apple snails.

I have a crappy tank with 2 male triple red cacatuoides and 4 female.
I doubt that I will put the males in the tank. Plus there not looking so good.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

nice shrimp, just wait till they multiple. How's the flow on that filter?


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

The flow is really good.
Can not complain.
It holds a lot of filter material.

Will be rescaping this tank by the end of the month.
Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Teaser pic.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your tank is looking super sweet. Complete 180 from a planted tank to a shrimp tank. Love that bag-o-shrimps.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for the bad pictures. 

Blue bolt









Panda and a king kong in the background.









Pair of SSS+ (smileys)









SSS (I think)








Enjoy


----------



## antbug (May 28, 2010)

Blue bolt?!?!?! not fair! 

Looking good man.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

New pics of my shrimp



























Hide and seek is fun. F1 Mitchling on the left.


















Teaser shot.









Sorry some shots are still blurry.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Awesome. It's a zoo in there. I want another 60p.


----------



## Kazuya (Apr 4, 2011)

Took this shot yesterday.


----------

